# How much would you pay for a canister?



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Lets just say some one was thinking very hard about building high end canisters for sale. High media volume, high flow external pumps... you know too 11.

About how much would you spend for such a canister?


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

No more than the cost of an FX5 or G3 or 6 (or eheim equivalent)


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, you'd be a newcomer with no reputation, parts infrastructure, etc...so you'd have to be very high-end and special somehow, like the Pogani Zonda of filters or...

Or provide something social for less, say an ADA superjet clone for $200-300 or so.

SunSun and Odysea CFS have already done Eheim and FX5 clones for less.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

No more than $300. There are already numerous great filters out there so you would have to be competitive on price and features. The only thing I can think of that could be improved upon is aesthetics - but since no one ever sees the filter (unless your sporting one of ADAs clear stands) there's little point to an aesthetically pleasing canister unless it is competatively priced.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

The pumps I thinking about are more then $300 lol. Let alone the cost of every thing else.


----------

